# Windows Live OneCare



## itachi_leo (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi guys..
I'm sure you've all read this column on Microsoft's website. Quoting from the site:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Step 2. Uninstall other antivirus and firewall programs
This step is very important no matter what brand of protection software you use, because installing one antivirus or firewall program over another on the same computer could potentially lock up the computer.

Windows Live OneCare might not run, or it might slow the performance of your computer, if you install it when other antivirus or firewall programs are also installed on your computer. During Setup, Windows Live OneCare checks for the some common antivirus and firewall programs that are known to conflict with Windows Live OneCare and provides means for you to uninstall them.

Antivirus and firewall programs known to conflict with Windows Live OneCare:

Symantec Norton Internet Security 2005 
Symantec Norton Antivirus 2005 
Symantec Norton SystemWorks 2005 
McAfee Internet Security Suite 2005 
McAfee VirusScan 8.0/2004 
Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security 2005

During Setup, Windows Live OneCare checks for the programs listed above and will notify you to uninstall any that are found. To avoid any potential problems, however, Windows Live OneCare recommends that you uninstall any other antivirus and firewall software (except for Windows Firewall, which is part of the Windows XP operating system and cannot be uninstalled) before beginning Windows Live OneCare installation.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hmm..Why am I not surprised? 

Link: http://www.windowsonecare.com/purchase/sysreq.aspx


----------



## michael_jii (Feb 19, 2003)

i hate that app... tired it and deleted it within 2 hours.. it wasn't easy to remove.


----------



## jed_c (Mar 24, 2006)

Seems a little strange, I wonder what information "OneCare(less)" is sending that they dont want a 3rd party firewall blocking ?.

Maybe soon we will just send a complete image of the hard drive to Microsoft so they can check it for "conflicts" prior to install.

Microsoft doesn't seem to realize that (almost) everyone HATES them and will jump ship as soon as something suitable comes along.

Maybe MS could buy Norton (after they crash) so they could develop one big application that does nothing other than monitor for illegal software.

I'm sure it would be a big seller.


----------

